# Heifers not making milk



## siscofarms (Nov 23, 2010)

Got 5 heifers due , 1 has had her calf yesterday , nice bull calf with no problems . Havent had heifers calving in a long time , since I was a kid , Getting back into cattle for retirement , lol . All black heifers . Are they going to make more milk or am I going to have to get the bottle out . she got a little bag once she dropped the calf but not much . Are all of them going to be like this ???? Bottle feed ????


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

You could try giving heifer a shot of Oxytocin which is a hormone to try to stimulate milk production.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

DId she at least drop colostrum? I'd be worried about severe calf scours without it.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

If the heifers have the same bloodlines then it may be a heredity trait your other heifers have.

The last few years I have seen some nice Angus heifers with an udder the size of a hickory nut. I have one of those and even as a cow she has a small, tight udder. I do not know if she makes milk as needed or what, because she raises a nice calf every year.

As a rule, once the calf begins nursing and butting the udder it will increase in size.


----------



## siscofarms (Nov 23, 2010)

I don't think colostrum was an issue . The born calf is a day old now and seems to be doing fine so hopefully Tim/South is right . Now for the 5 others . Many thanks for the info .


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

If you could dry lot the rest of the heifers for about 3-4 weeks before calving I believe you would see a difference OR let them graze something besides fescue if possible. I have seen this first hand.

Regards, Mike


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Heifers are funny about when their udder looks like it has milk. Some look like they got milk and are going to have a calf a month before they do. Some its a few weeks after they calf. But as long as the calf is strong and healthy dont worry about it.

I have one cow. Ugly small cow. Tiny udder. Looking at her wouldn't think she keep a calf alive. But she will wean a 600-700 pound calf every year and she is barley 900 pounds.


----------



## Smoothy (Apr 26, 2015)

I would make sure that they are getting good groceries as well. Not sure we're your located but with cool weather coming energy consumption will be going up. Either some high quality hay with good protein numbers or good hay and a tub.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

hog987 said:


> Heifers are funny about when their udder looks like it has milk. Some look like they got milk and are going to have a calf a month before they do. Some its a few weeks after they calf. But as long as the calf is strong and healthy dont worry about it.
> 
> I have one cow. Ugly small cow. Tiny udder. Looking at her wouldn't think she keep a calf alive. But she will wean a 600-700 pound calf every year and she is barley 900 pounds.


I have a few like that, actually prefer em as it takes less to maintain them with less body but they still drop a nice calf year in and year out.


----------



## Charts (Apr 3, 2014)

Some just hold their milk up high inside of them. I prefer it as long heavy bags mean more crap on the teets which equals more scours. If they are feeding and they are happy consider it a good thing.


----------

